# 16-fader MIDI controllers - light controllers??



## lettucehat (Nov 25, 2020)

In the absence of the popular Peavey, Kenton, and Doepfer controllers, it seems like there really isn't much out there for those who want more than 8 faders for MIDI control (that won't break the bank). Yet it seems like something that should be readily available.. I don't get it! Has anyone tried using something like this:



with any success?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 25, 2020)

don't know. Amazon links don't work here

I wish someone would make a controller that has about 8 mod wheels in a row...


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 25, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> In the absence of the popular Peavey, Kenton, and Doepfer controllers, it seems like there really isn't much out there for those who want more than 8 faders for MIDI control (that won't break the bank). Yet it seems like something that should be readily available.. I don't get it! Has anyone tried using something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> with any success?



I think that so many controller keyboards now have sliders, the market for stand-alones has dried up. Looks like you have to buy used. There's a PEAVEY PC 1600X on eBay, but at $300.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 25, 2020)

Sorry didn't know about Amazon links! It's a pretty standard lighting controller, I'm sure you know the type. Shame if they really stop making them. I suppose 8 faders on a Korg mini control to supplement one's keyboard isn't a bad idea.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 25, 2020)

Faderfox is a solution with 12 faders (you can connect another 'new module'): http://www.faderfox.de/mx12.html
Really, really high quality (with corresponding price).

And also has 72 knobs and 12 buttons: http://www.faderfox.de/pc12.html


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 27, 2020)

In order to use the lighting controller you linked, you'd need a way to convert DMX protocol (on 3-pin XLR connectors) to MIDI CC or MCU / HUI / etc. There are hardware boxes that convert USB to XLR-DMX, but al that does is get the computer hardware talking to DMX hardware (for a couple hundred bucks) - and I've never heard of any DAW software that can use DMX devices to control levels, sends, etc., although I wouldn't be surprised if Reaper had a user script for that.

As to the Peavey or FaderFox units, keep in mind that those are MIDI CC only, not MCU / HUI / etc., so it's going to be the most crude implementation - no moving faders, no two-way communication, just.... plain jane "touch a fader and the DAW fader jumps instantly to that fader's value". Like, the worst. If you absolutely know that you want to use those faders to control MIDI CC's on Kontakt or whatever, to control on-screen elements on the Kontakt UI or whatever, then fine... but for "mixing" it will suck.

If it's "mixing" you're after, it's way easier and probably even cheaper to just use an MCU compatible device like the Behringer X-Touch series, a PreSonus FaderPort 8 or 16, or an actual Mackie Control Universal. The faders are motorized and will always reflect the positions of the on-screen mixing faders on your DAW, and you can record automation moves from them and control plugin parameters as well.

You kind of need both - an MCU mix controller and a Peavey / Korg / FaderFox type CC controller. Different purposes, different hardware.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 27, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> As to the [...] FaderFox units, keep in mind that those are MIDI CC only, not MCU / HUI / etc., so it's going to be the most crude implementation - no moving faders, no two-way communication, just.... plain jane "touch a fader and the DAW fader jumps instantly to that fader's value".



No, the Faderfox boxes actually implement the value pickup in their hardware (need to use 2way communication for that). Faderfox stuff is really the most intelligent of all dumb MIDI devices that I know of 
But no, these are not motor faders and you (well, I) do not want to use these to mix, but to 'control'.

But better DAWs should have the possibility to set the CC mode to 'pickup', so as to not change the value of a fader/knob/... until the fader/knob has reached the current value.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you guys for the helpful replies - I didn't realize I wouldn't get notifications for replies to my own thread, so I just saw these now.

I actually am only interested in such controllers for CC control, which means those cheaper units are still in play. And I didn't know about FaderFox until now - definitely worth considering from my POV! Great to know the light controllers just aren't worth the trouble. I'll probably opt for the little Korg, and I don't even know what to do with the pots, to be honest. They are still obviously set up for rudimentary mixing control when I only want CC control.

Thanks again!


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 6, 2020)

I wish there was a simple way to use DMX lighting controllers as a MIDI CC device - there are so many of them lying around, and tons of cheap used ones too. It's a damn shame.


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 13, 2020)

LanBox


The LanBox-LCX is the rock-solid workhorse of LanBox-Products. This stand alone DMX controller to control your lights also features Ethernet, MIDI, USB and GPIO




www.lanbox.com




Convertors exist, Artistic License also made one. I am unaware of modern manufacturers that do this although you can likely program an Arduino to do just this at an affordable cost. Seems pro solutions are in the 500 dollar range.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 13, 2020)

2x Nakedboards MC-8. Eight faders each, and nothing else. Small enough to put two side-by-side and not take up a lot of room. $214 or $229, depending on whether the $15 shipping charge is per item or per order.


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 14, 2020)

I have no idea why I didn't think of mentioning this earlier but if 16 flying faders is something that sounds interesting and you don't mind the lack of scribble strips telling you what's what, the old Yamaha digital boards make great control surfaces if you can find one cheap. I use an old O3D just for that, I have it temporarily disconnected right now though and the ultimate goal with it is to integrate it with my X-Touch or just have it control 19 specific sends/channels like it was before. One issue with some older digital boards though is some things are not midi addressable like for example the Solo buttons as far as I've been able to figure out don't do anything with midi on my O3D.

they also double as a nice jam mixer, if you have one with ADAT they can become incredibly useful.


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 14, 2020)

As a max user (cycling 74) you are able to convert DMX to midi.


----------

